# TAG Heuer resale value and reliability question



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi all,
New member here 
I'm contemplating to get a TAG Heuer for myself but was wondering if it's a worthy investment. Just like with anything else it's nice to know how well they hold their value. If say I would decide to sell it in 2-3 years how much (in %) can I get for it (private sale for instance)?
Also, how reliable are they in general?
I'm looking at one of the new Carrera Calibre 6 - really like the look and all.

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

TAG Heuer is "famous" for having very low resale value (except maybe the Monaco).

Selling it in 2-3 years?
You'll probably get 30-40% of the original price I guess, which means a 60-70% loss..

Buy a watch to enjoy it, not to sell it 

And yes, in general TAG Heuer watches are reliable. At least, mine are


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Tag has no resale value. 

I agree with RDK, buy the watch to enjoy...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Or buy it used and then when (if) you decide to seek the monetary hit is much smaller. I buy the majority of my watches used for this exact reason.


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

RDK said:


> TAG Heuer is "famous" for having very low resale value (except maybe the Monaco).
> 
> Selling it in 2-3 years?
> You'll probably get 30-40% of the original price I guess, which means a 60-70% loss..
> ...


Sorry, I'm not sure why I said 2-3 years ))
If I get one, I will definitely keep it for much longer than that...


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Average watches* sell used for about half what they cost new. Find the cheapest grey-market price for the watch you're considering, chop that in half, that's roughly what you'd get for it used if you sold it today. Of course, if it's out of style by the time you do sell it, it might be lower. (*edit* You'll also get less if you try to sell right before it needs servicing.)

A new watch is like a new car -- the moment you drive it off the lot, it'll lose a chunk of value. Watches are terrible investments as a result. Even something that holds its value well, like a Rolex, is still worth a bunch less the moment you walk out of the store with a new one. The good news, though, is that used watches are often a relative steal.

* There are plenty of exceptions, but that's a good rule of thumb. It works almost perfectly for Tag Heuer watches, I've noticed.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd modify that to half their MSRP. Not necessarily what they cost new. Some sellers often don't understand the difference.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Vovan said:


> Hi all,
> New member here
> I'm contemplating to get a TAG Heuer for myself but was wondering if it's a worthy investment. ...


NO watch is a good investment. An investment by definition has an income stream. Watches are speculations... and none that I know of increase in value over time. An index fund is a real investment. It will increase in value over time, usually.

As others have said, watches are meant to be enjoyed... to cause you to smile when you look at them. All my Heuers and TAGHeuers do that for me! That's all I personally ask of them.

Welcome to the TAGHeuer forum!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

From my experience I have had nothing but positive history with my TAG Heuer watches... so in that regard TH is top notch!! 

Watches are horrible investment in general... What I do believe because watches are constantly increasing their MSRP, its better to buy it now then in the future.... I remember my father purchase a Vacheron Constantine gold watch... its MSRP has increased 100% in value in six years. So he is pretty happy he purchased it when it was cheaper.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I've put mine through hell and back for 20 years: snorkeling, rock climbing, mountain biking, etc. Still keeps fantastic time. But not worth much if I ever chose to to sell it.


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks to all of you!
I started looking for a place to buy a TAG. Looks like I can get it a lot cheaper if I go through one of the online retailers (grey market). Do you know which ones are more reputable than others?
Also, how do they manage to sell their watches for so much less than AD? For example, the one I'm looking into is 4.4K at the AD and I saw it online for 2.9K.
I assume there is not difference in quality if I go with the grey market?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Vovan said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> I started looking for a place to buy a TAG. Looks like I can get it a lot cheaper if I go through one of the online retailers (grey market). Do you know which ones are more reputable than others?
> Also, how do they manage to sell their watches for so much less than AD? For example, the one I'm looking into is 4.4K at the AD and I saw it online for 2.9K.
> I assume there is not difference in quality if I go with the grey market?


MSRP (manufacturer's suggested retail price) is what you pay with no effort to haggle over price. Most ADs will discount 10% if you ask. Some (depending on the watch and how long it has been in inventory) will go 20%. Few will go 30%.

ADs are forced by manufacturers to take a number of watches to keep their distributorship. If, for some reason, they begin to pile up in inventory, they represent an inventory cost that can be eliminated by selling them to gray market retailers (who will usually pay cash on delivery).

Usually the grey market dealer will pay about what the AD paid to buy the watch from the manufacturer... So to the AD it is just a wash. Sometimes the grey market dealer demands more of a discount (slow moving models maybe... a glut of models... etc.). It is sometimes in the AD's benefit to move inventory at a loss. (But do this a lot and the volume of losses will kill the AD )

Grey market dealers like to turn inventory quickly and usually do this by discount pricing and active online promotion. But they can not offer manufacturer's warranties.

Some searching will find both good and bad things being said about specific grey market dealers. I know of few that are spotless and few that are obvious crooks (like the fake dealers are). You pay your money and you take your choice.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Jomashop. I've not bought from it but heard some good reviews. Don't take my word though, do your own research.



Vovan said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> I started looking for a place to buy a TAG. Looks like I can get it a lot cheaper if I go through one of the online retailers (grey market). Do you know which ones are more reputable than others?
> Also, how do they manage to sell their watches for so much less than AD? For example, the one I'm looking into is 4.4K at the AD and I saw it online for 2.9K.
> I assume there is not difference in quality if I go with the grey market?


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Wlover said:


> Jomashop. I've not bought from it but heard some good reviews. Don't take my word though, do your own research.


Thanks! I will


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought my TAG from Jomashop via Amazon. Got a great price, never had to use their warranty so far, so no complaints yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Eeeb said:


> Grey market dealers like to turn inventory quickly and usually do this by discount pricing and active online promotion. But they can not offer manufacturer's warranties.


I did a quick search and looks like most grey market companies offer their own 2-year warranty. When it comes to TAG the manufacturer's warranty is also 2 years. Is there an advantage to get a manufacturer's warranty vs. the shop's one? Just curious because I don't see a difference.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Vovan said:


> I did a quick search and looks like most grey market companies offer their own 2-year warranty. When it comes to TAG the manufacturer's warranty is also 2 years. Is there an advantage to get a manufacturer's warranty vs. the shop's one? Just curious because I don't see a difference.


In all honesty I have my local and known very good watchmaker service even in-warranty watches... but if treated well warranty work is rare except for infant mortality failures.

I do find many 'watchmakers' are hackers. The TAGHeuer folks are good. My local guy is good. I just don't know about who the grey market folks outsource to (I am doubtful they have in-house watchmakers).

You pays your money and you takes your choice!


----------



## stefano11 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've had an F1 Quartz from AD $800msrp bought for $560, needed hands repaired twice, after 4 yrs, sold on Craigslist for $350.... had a white carrera day date on leather bought new from AD for 25% off ($2800), great watch, no problems, sold a year later for $1800... had an Aquaracer 300m new from AD $1800, no problems, sold a year later for $950.... conclusion: buy used for less resale hit, do research on specific model for problems w/ movement, crown, etc, QC for Quartz and aquaracers seem hit or miss... Carreras seem to have better QC and finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tag produce good reliable watch. If not for the resale value thing, I will rank high of Tag watch. None of my Tag watches are new and all pre own. So even I selling it off. I loses 10% or break even.


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

Reliability is very important to me.
I assume after the warranty expires I can still find some watch repairmen that can fix my watch if anything goes wrong?


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Any thoughts about the overall quality (and especially the crown, barrel etc) on the TAG CT2111? It's an older model and if one was properly serviced 2 years ago how long could one expect it to run properly without problems of worn properly?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Any thoughts about the overall quality (and especially the crown, barrel etc) on the TAG CT2111? It's an older model and if one was properly serviced 2 years ago how long could one expect it to run properly without problems of worn properly?


It using the vulnerable ETA 7750 based movt. Shall not have any problem and can run for long time with good accuracy.


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a watch I'm looking at possibly purchasing. Apparently it has the TH16/Valjoux 7750 mvmt.
Thanks for your positive response.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

From my limited experience with Tag quartz - not Tag watch itself but the ETA movement they use. There was nothing wrong with the watch itself just the movement. I have good experience with the quartz ETA 955.xx series with 7 jewels in the Tag, the older 2000 series. It was solid never had any issues. The newer Tag use the quartz F0x.xxx series and it has not been as reliable. The date would not change reliably and the hands were too loose. So again the watch itself was great, just the movement that ETA makes not so good.


----------



## Alastair 44 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep recently bought an aquaracer 300m quartz and really like this watch! It's great to wear in
any occasion including the gym, sauna and pool! Will definitely not sell this watch!


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

For some model like WAH 1013, i noticed in my place now the price is higher than before....i believed that also for several model from all series (formula,aquaracer,link,carrera,etc)


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Alastair 44 said:


> Yep recently bought an aquaracer 300m quartz and really like this watch! It's great to wear in
> any occasion including the gym, sauna and pool! Will definitely not sell this watch!


I think sauna is a bad news for watches in general. Is just too hot, the rubber seals don't like it.


----------

